# wrong texture fillrate reading on GT200 55nm - probably in all GPU-Z versions



## elpsycho (Oct 24, 2009)

I have noticed that texture fillrate reading on my GTX260 55nm is wrong and counts only with 64 TMUs instead of 72. I've done little google research and it's same on all GPU-Z screenshots with that GPU. Readings on all screenshots with GTX275/285 and 295 that i found were wrong too, in some cases counted even wit non-integer amount of TMUs.


----------



## elpsycho (Dec 17, 2009)

Two new versions and still same bug. Maybe next time?


----------

